# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Nice, Cannes, Antibes, etc.

## spacecaptain

I fly into Nice next week for a quasi business trip and am looking for any suggestions.   I am for sure spending two nights in Cannes and one in Monte Carlo.   Maybe train to Sanremo and back in a day, spend the night in Villefranche sur mer.   St Tropez at some point if we have time.  If anyone has any knowledge they'd like to share I'm all ears - places to skip, restos, anything you would like to share.  I will be traveling with a few of my buddies and I foresee food, drink and nightlife being at the top of our list.   Thanks in advance for thoughts.

----------


## Petri

Don't forget to visit Èze (between Nice and Monaco).

----------


## nikkitn

St. Paul de Vence just north of Nice was amazing... try this place http://www.le-hameau.com/uk/index.php

It was an amazing hotel. We had views of the sea as well as views of the old city within the ramparts.  It's close enough to the ramparts to walk to dinners.  The town amazed me with it's perfection. I almost felt like it was some Disney creation.  Too perfect, too clean to be a town that old, but yet it was the real deal.  LOVED it.

----------


## tim

Nic,

I've visited St. Paul de Vence a couple of times, once on a bike tour.  I second your recommendation.

----------


## nikkitn

BTW, as far as the hotel, it REALLY is as gorgeous as the pictures (flowers and all).  No photoshopping.  It was stunning, and looking back at it makes us want a return trip!

----------


## spacecaptain

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.  Did not make it north of Nice unfortunately, but did make some great stops along the coast - villefranche sur mer, st Jean de cap ferrat, eze, were highlights.  St paul de vence next time...

----------


## amyb

Welcome home.

----------


## spacecaptain

Many thanks amyb

----------

